# New weetabix protein



## JamesMichaelJones (Mar 15, 2016)

Has anyone tried the new weetabix protein? If so what do you think?


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

Just tastes like normal weetabix tbh!!!!

but they have whapped on an extra £1 on to the price of a box of 24 so it ain't good value in my opinion you would be better with a bowl of normal weetabix and a serving of whey mixed in with it!!!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I think it has hardly any more protein than the regular


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah pretty sure protein content is still low.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

its not the same as normal there are hard bits in it that the milk doesnt penetrate.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had the wetabix protien crunch chocolate flavour they are quite nice but not alot of protien to be honest Think about 7grams per serving .


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just pour choc whey onto the regular stuff. Way more protein and tastes pretty good


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

why buy this "protein" added nonsense it's ridiculously overpriced for few extra grams of protein , if your that fussed about your intake eat normal weetabix then have a 15p whey shake and you've probably tripled the amount a bowl would've given you and saved few quid, alternatively eat the cereal you enjoy catch up on macros at some other point in the day


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> why buy this "protein" added nonsense it's ridiculously overpriced for few extra grams of protein , if your that fussed about your intake eat normal weetabix then have a 15p whey shake and you've probably tripled the amount a bowl would've given you and saved few quid, alternatively eat the cereal you enjoy catch up on macros at some other point in the day


 See the word PROTEIN all over the supermarket these days. Like the weetabix, those chewy cereal bars, porridge. But when you look at the back there's 4g of protein in it. It's probably so fat people can convince themselves they're 'toning up'


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Protibrix are £1.50 a box in home bargains.

and they currently have trek bars for 39p


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Gavinmcl said:


> why buy this "protein" added nonsense it's ridiculously overpriced for few extra grams of protein , if your that fussed about your intake eat normal weetabix then have a 15p whey shake and you've probably tripled the amount a bowl would've given you and saved few quid, alternatively eat the cereal you enjoy catch up on macros at some other point in the day


 Rough calcs,

say you get 12 servings from a 24 box (normal) at £2 that's 17p a serving. Plus 15p for whey shake. Totalling 32p (without milk costs)

12 servings of the weetabix protein at £3 is 25p.

So...7p cheaper, boom, savings.

Although lower protein content.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Rough calcs,
> 
> say you get 12 servings from a 24 box (normal) at £2 that's 17p a serving. Plus 15p for whey shake. Totalling 32p (without milk costs)
> 
> ...


 You need to match how much whey it would take to equal same as the weetabix protein and then get back to us on cost :whistling:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You need to match how much whey it would take to equal same as the weetabix protein and then get back to us on cost :whistling:


 Roughly, probably about equal based on 80% protein content whey bought at £10 a kg, that's 25p a serving (not 15p).

But making weetabix and then a shake is less convenient, and there is no price on convenience.

So yeah, I'm off to get a life.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just pour choc whey onto the regular stuff. Way more protein and tastes pretty good


 ^

This. The protein will be better quality too.


----------



## JimBroom (Oct 9, 2014)

I have it for breakfast most days. Always had the normal Weetabix prior to this being sold.

It is just a gimmick to sell more Weetabix and it is just normal stuff with protein balls added. The taste is pretty much like normal Weetabix.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> ^
> 
> This. The protein will be better quality too.


 If you really wanna live then crush a bueno into it aswell :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> If you really wanna live then crush a bueno into it aswell :lol:


 That sounds horrible to be honest. But then I hate Weetabix come to that! Oats are where it's at  .


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

weetabix are s**t anyway, probably even shitter with added protein, like eating soggy cardboard.


----------



## GymClassHero (Mar 23, 2015)

+1 on everybody that's said to just add whey. These probably taste worse and you'll only be getting a small portion more of protein per serving.

Alternatively, oats with hey is pretty good...


----------

